# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Tree House

## Shootm

We finally got everyone on board this project, finance approved, planning team consulted and signed off by the project manager. 

Will actually We went to Bunnings and got some timber and made a start. The Mrs was away for the weekend and I was looking after our daughter, we have been talking about building a tree house. 


Project Manager 






Colour Consultant 




Anyway after all the wining that the smoko break was to long we got a bit achieved.

----------


## Nibblet

Going to need a big tree for that house  :Thumbsup:  
Young one will be stoked

----------


## Shootm

Yep. Got a big Norfolk pine in the corner of the section that is going to get the chop and tree house will be built on the left over trunk about 2 off the ground.

----------


## Tommy

Remember, ladders are for wimps

----------


## Markgibsonr25

flying fox

----------


## Maca49

Reloading room included?

----------


## Shootm

> Reloading room included?


Oooh I like the way you think.

----------


## P38

> Oooh I like the way you think.


And don't forget to put some rests at the Windows.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kidmac42

And cupholders.

----------


## Rushy

And room in the fridge  for the Waikato

----------


## Shootm

> And room in the fridge  for the Waikato


Got to draw the line somewhere and the Waikato is it. Tui round here.

----------


## Dan88

Make sure it has an upper viewing area complete with fly tarp roof for extra height and summer sleeping 😆

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Is it a tree house if you cut the tree down?

----------


## ROKTOY

> Is it a tree house if you cut the tree down?


Its made from trees

----------


## Shootm

> Is it a tree house if you cut the tree down?


It will still technical have a tree holding it up, so I'm calling it a tree house  :Wink:

----------


## shaka

I told you don't need a builder :Thumbsup:

----------


## kimjon

Awesome project...keep up the good work

----------


## Shelley

You know if you made the tree a bit taller then you could put the treehouse on the top (for the kids) and a drinking room underneath for the adults, using the treehouse floor as the roof.

----------


## Shootm

Project manager isn't to happy with progress. The tree only got the chop on Thursday night. Anyway some more progress today.




Project manager lending a hand.

----------


## HNTMAD

Choice, good to get a project under way while consents team are on annual leave lol.  Cant wait to see next instalment

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

The fun part getting this.



Onto this.

----------


## Rushy

You need a bunch of good bastards from the Manawatu to drop around and provide some lift.

----------


## Shootm

> You need a bunch of good bastards from the Manawatu to drop around and provide some lift.


Yep. Do you know any :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yep. Do you know any


Nah. Better hire a hiab.

----------


## Beaker

Sky hook and a reco?

(And yes, I'm subscribing to the gibo/rushy/etc... method of posting totally unhelpfully posts  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Maca49

I've got a couple of engine lifters I lend you? :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

I have been thinking about this all night and have come up with an engineering solution.  Look at the platform the wrong way through a pair of  bino's.  Pick it up with a pair of tweezers and place it on the stump.  Sorted.

----------


## Shootm

A bit more done this morning. I'm no builder but winging it with making frames.

----------


## Shootm

Also got a bit done on foundations.

----------


## Rushy

Framing looks OK to me Shootm.

----------


## Dynastar27

That is going to be awesome when finished looks huge

----------


## Shootm

Got 3.5 of the walls done but the rain is starting to piss me off.

----------


## clickbang

That's awesome. I thought I got carried away with a large playhouse.
Overkill is underrated 😀

----------


## Shootm

All righty got going on the tree house again. 
Shaka came round and we got the walls up and most of the roof framing done.
Got to go to a BBQ so more tomorrow.

----------


## Shootm

Another day of progress today, finished framing the roof and got building wrap on roof by myself in the bloody wind :Pissed Off: 
Project manager is happy with progress for a change.



Also got the rest of the windows in,so starting to take shape now.



Got told off for wearing my boots inside, apparently the floor had just been swept  :ORLY:

----------


## JoshC

Man that's cool mate!

----------


## 223nut

@Shootm bet the wife has never told you off for bringing muddy boots inside.... Who does she take after?

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm bet the wife has never told you off for bringing muddy boots inside.... Who does she take after?


Note her jandels by the door (Bottom pic)
Always in the shit it's only the depth that verys.

----------


## Shootm

Cut the door to size and fitted tonight.

----------


## Tim Dicko

is that the hunting and shooting motel?

----------


## Shootm

Been a while but still progressing. Roofs on, door is painted and deck is done. Still got flashings to go on the roof, then line the inside. Oh yes safety rail. Should have it done before she leaves home  :Wink:

----------


## nightshooter

i have lived worse and bet i'm not the only one on here who has :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> is that the hunting and shooting motel?


Could be entertaining after a box of bombers.... Rope ladder + drunk + video camera = hilarious video + a trip to a and e

----------


## Shootm

> Could be entertaining after a box of bombers.... Rope ladder + drunk + video camera = hilarious video + a trip to a and e


Came home from work the other night and daughter and her mate are jumping off the deck onto the trampoline. Gave them 10 minutes and said you better stop before someone gets hurt.

----------


## P38

@Shootm

That tree house looks bloody awesome and I'm sure the project manager and her mates are suitably impressed.

However it seems you have forgot one very important step when building such a structure.

Where is the bloody invite to the Roof Shout?  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Where is the bloody invite to the Roof Shout?


I understand that they can be held retrospectively Pete.

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm
> 
> That tree house looks bloody awesome and I'm sure the project manager and her mates are suitably impressed.
> 
> However it seems you have forgot one very important step when building such a structure.
> 
> Where is the bloody invite to the Roof Shout? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Shit sorry Pete she forgot to invite you to the " Tea party " by the looks. You were probably out hunting in the rain  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shootm

A bit more done today.

----------


## Shootm

We moved all the clutter out today and threw some undercoat on the walls.






It’s taking shape and the Boss is happy with her tree house.

----------


## EeeBees

How cool is that!!!!

----------


## shaka

Hay where's the planta boxs buy the windows you know the ones you prommissed :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> We moved all the clutter out today and threw some undercoat on the walls.
> It’s taking shape and the Boss is happy with her tree house.


Wow that's amazing! If that was in Auckland you could rent it out for at least $1000 a week. Parking in your back lawn may get a bit busy with the 10 students living there.

----------


## Nibblet

> Wow that's amazing! If that was in Auckland you could rent it out for at least $1000 a week. Parking in your back lawn may get a bit busy with the 10 students living there.


I need to put my rent up  :Thumbsup: 
 @Shootm do you mind sharing a rough figure of how much you would have invested in this?

----------


## Shootm

> I need to put my rent up 
>  @Shootm do you mind sharing a rough figure of how much you would have invested in this?


Not cheap, I put more timber in than was probably needed. Around 2K

----------


## Paddy79

That's awesome, hope council don't rain down on your parade though, they did with me 10 years ago turned out I need a permit or pull it down

----------


## Pointer

Just needs a scrubby set of antlers above the door and a bright orange paint job to feel like home  :Have A Nice Day:  great work well done

----------


## doinit

That is a credit to you mate,really nice job,daughter will be over the top eh.

----------


## Shootm

> Hay where's the planta boxs buy the windows you know the ones you prommissed


Planter boxes sorted now.

----------


## Shootm

Got some of the finishing work done today.



Painted the interior a couple of weeks ago including the chalkboard.




Only a few jobs like the gable ends to do :ORLY:

----------


## homebrew.357

Looks like the boss has moved in, next is the flying fox escape wire, fire pole for down in floor, power for the disco exctra1111.lots more to do.

----------


## Shootm

> Looks like the boss has moved in, next is the flying fox escape wire, fire pole for down in floor, power for the disco exctra1111.lots more to do.


Please don’t give her any ideas, it’s taken me long enough now.....

----------


## Tommy

Legend

----------


## Awaian

Awesome
You dad, you.

----------


## Shootm

The project manager has signed off the project as done after finishing the inside today. 
Looks like the carpet layer is going to get a hurry up though in the new year, just when I thought I’d finished  :ORLY:

----------


## Nibblet

Fa-lash

----------


## Tommy

Where's the heat pump and spa pool??

----------

